# Steam - Keine Verbindung!



## BautznerSnef (19. April 2012)

Mahlzeit,

wollte mal ne Runde Zocken, plötzlich bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung das Angeblich keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann. Steam.dll und ClientRegistry.blob löschen hat nichts gebracht. Genauso wenig wie die Neuinstallation von Steam. Hat wer das selbe Problem?
Evt. weiß wer was da los ist?


Mfg BautznerSnef


----------



## kress (19. April 2012)

Klinke mich auch mal hier ein, selbes Problem.

Komisch ist, dass die Internetseite store.steampowered.com funktioniert, der Client aber nicht.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (19. April 2012)

> Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - Steam Downtime Announcements




Siehe Link aus Steam Forum


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. April 2012)

Auf steampowered.com kann ich mich auch ohne Probleme einloggen. Evt. Arbeitet Valve grad an den Clientservern? 

DaywalkerEH, danke für den Link.


----------



## Dragon AMD (19. April 2012)

Hi Leute!

Hab das selbe problem.
Das nervt das deutsche user benachteiligt werde.
Wieso nicht die anderen ländeserver warten?
Hoffe das geht schnell wieder.

Mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2012)

Kommt bei mir auch die Meldung, einfach mal abwarten. Passiert schon mal und das auch ohne Ankündigungen


----------



## tatatada (19. April 2012)

Das Steam-Netzwerk ist für einige Deutsche User nicht erreichbar, siehe hier:
Steam: Keine Verbindung für deutsche Spieler - News - CHIP Online

Valve arbeiten laut News daran. 
Wäre doch auch hier mal ne News wert - oder?

Grüße


----------



## Combi (19. April 2012)

seit gestern abend um 22.30uhr ist das schon so.
kumpel war eingeloggt und zockte.
bei mir ging nix.schuld ist ein kleines client-update,das grosse teile deutschlands nicht online lässt.usa und kanada sind auch teilweise betroffen.

also es ist seit gestern abend so und sollte eigendlich schon behoben sein...denkste!
kann jederzeit wieder gehn oder noch sehr lange dauern...je nachdem,ob die das problem in den griff bekommen..


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. April 2012)

Wärs eine News hier gewesen, hätte ich Steam nicht neu installieren müssen. Jetzt darf ich alle Spiele neuinstallieren.


----------



## Elberfelder (19. April 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Wärs eine News hier gewesen, hätte ich Steam nicht neu installieren müssen. Jetzt darf ich alle Spiele neuinstallieren.



aso lol ja klar ,wäre eine news dazu da , dir zusagen das nach dem töpfchen noch ein tröpchen kommt dann hättest wohl alles längst in der hose oder? ich lach mich echt schlapp das dann sofort erstmal alles deinstalliert wird womöglich sogar das system neu aufgesetzt wirs usw.usw. nur um dann festzustellen das es dann noch immer nicht geht . wahrhaft intelligent sowas. so manche können wohl ohne  irgendeine news egal zuwas  gleich alles hinschmeißen und auf die anderen schimpfen. mittwochs ist sowieso patch day bei steam, mal ganz davon abgesehen kommt das ja nun immer wieder mal vor das ist noch lange grund sich so aufzuregen denn steam macht ja nun wirklich sonst nicht irgendwelche probleme oder? aber egal mann muss sich trotzdem zu helfen wissen , also ich kann spielen und weiß mir eben zu helfen . ist nicht nur an dich persönlich der post "bautznersenf" sondern an alle die wegen sowas meckern


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2012)

Elberfelder schrieb:


> aso lol ja klar ,wäre eine news dazu da , dir zusagen das nach dem töpfchen noch ein tröpchen kommt dann hättest wohl alles längst in der hose oder? ich lach mich echt schlapp das dann sofort erstmal alles deinstalliert wird womöglich sogar das system neu aufgesetzt wirs usw.usw. nur um dann festzustellen das es dann noch immer nicht geht . wahrhaft intelligent sowas. so manche können wohl ohne irgendeine news egal zuwas gleich alles hinschmeißen und auf die anderen schimpfen. mittwochs ist sowieso patch day bei steam, mal ganz davon abgesehen kommt das ja nun immer wieder mal vor das ist noch lange grund sich so aufzuregen denn steam macht ja nun wirklich sonst nicht irgendwelche probleme oder? aber egal mann muss sich trotzdem zu helfen wissen , also ich kann spielen und weiß mir eben zu helfen . ist nicht nur an dich persönlich der post "bautznersenf" sondern an alle die wegen sowas meckern



Bleibe mal geschmeidig. Wenn ich zb Urlaub hätte oder irgendwer sonst auch hatte es jedem anderen auch passieren können. Selbst wenn es das wöchendliche Ritual ist, geht man ja nicht davon das es Probleme gibt und man als Kunde auf dem Abstellgleis steht.


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. April 2012)

Naja, so wild ist es ja nun auch nicht. Wollte Steam eh neu installieren.


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. April 2012)

he hab selbst auch immer noch keine verbindung, klappts bei einem von euch schon wieder?

[edit] ok komm jetzt auch wieder rein, allerdings scheint steam ihre deutschen nutzer bei denen es noch nicht funzt auf us umgeleitet zu haben, zumindest konnte ich mit meinen deutschen acc ohne probleme postal 3 im steam deal kaufen, was es meines erachtens vorher nicht im deutschen steam shop gab ^^


----------



## Shona (24. April 2012)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> zumindest konnte ich mit meinen deutschen acc ohne probleme postal 3 im steam deal kaufen, was es meines erachtens vorher nicht im deutschen steam shop gab ^^


Postal 3 konnte man schon die ganz Zeit kaufen und ich kann es immer noch O_o das hat nichts mit dem Ausfall letztens zu tun 
Das Spiel wird mir auch schon seit Release bei Steam angezeigt und ich nutze weder einen Proxy noch VPN weil ich darin keinen Vorteil sehe  Wenn ich günstig Spiele will kann ich sie auch bei Zavvi bestellen^^


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. April 2012)

Hmm vorher Gabs postal bei mir nicht, wie man auch nachlesen kann wird postal normalerweise nicht in deutschen steam store angeboten. Jetzt hab ich's zumindest, das 2er war trotzdem besser ^^


----------



## Shona (25. April 2012)

Eigentlich^^ warum es schon seit release angeoten wird weiss ich auch nicht und es ist auch nicht Valve die das machen sondern der Publisher xD Valve hat darauf keinen Einfluss, den sonst würde es auch Dead Space 2 geben aber EA will das nicht über Steam verkaufen

Achja das Spiel hat nur eine Matscore von 24, Freunde haben mir auch gesagt das es sich nicht lohnt und das der zweite Teil besser war^^
Deshalb habe ich es nicht gekauft hole mir dafür lieber "Serious Sam 3: BFE" das noch bis zum 30.04 im angebot ist


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. April 2012)

Jo liegt am Publisher, mal davon ganz abgesehen das man im de Shop meist nur die (bpjm) gewaltgeminderte Versionen bekommt.

Aber ich kann's nochmal bestätigen, postal 3 ist für Fans auf jedenfall habenswert, kommt aber niemals an postal 2 herran. Und ist deswegen für otto normal Gamer nicht zu empfehlen.


----------

